# april showers



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

calling for 6 to 9 inches of heavy wet snow,with bulk coming in after midnight.not only do i have to dig the plow out,time to get the sled out for one more trip up country,you gotta love winters in maine.This stuff wont melt off very quick with the highs of 35.Well good luck to all,and remember to put the sod back to its proper spot on the lawn.


----------

